# Just discovered our first (ICSI) cycle has failed - what next?



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Absolutely devastated that our first cycle hasn't worked. AF appeared the day before I was due to test (which was yesterday) so I knew it was game over.

We are lucky that we have 3 Frosties to use (but not great quality-wise) and one more attempt on the NHS.

Hubby and I have agreed to take a few months out for "us" time. I'm nowhere near ready to even consider it again, I'm such a wreck I've been signed off work for a week (I've never been signed off before!)

Vitamin wise is there anything in particular I should be taking on? I take the Pregnacare pre-conception vitamins, Vitamin D3 and CoQ-10. Is there anything I'm missing?

Keeley x


----------



## Galapagos (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Keeley, just spotted you on here darling, how are you doing now that a few days have passed? Hope you and your OH are as well as you can be. 

I think I'm out today as well, although OTD isn't until tomorrow, but two BFNs today  

Anyhow, in answer to your question - have you tried the Zita West book that looks at diet for every step of the cycle? Even though this cycle hasn't worked for me, I think it is probably a useful guide. I've been taking Maca, and making sure my zinc intake is good, also royal jelly is supposed to be very good along with the CoQ-10. Also protein powders to increase protein intake. 

Send me a text if you want to chat lovely. 

xx


----------

